# Neuer PC muss her!



## EvilPotato (15. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming-PC und weiß nicht genau auf was ich achten soll.

Mein Motto: Maximale Leistung mit minimaler Preis .
Mein Budget: ca. *1000€*

*Was ich alles brauche:*
Grafikkarte: ich tendiere zu einer gtx 970 gedacht (scheint von preis-leistungsverhältnis super zu sein, außerdem gibts noch witcher 3 oben drauf)
Prozessor: denke an einen i7-4790. Zahlt sich das aus oder doch lieber die billigere i5 Variante.
Ram: ca. 16gb
Mainboard: Kein Ahnung was für eins
Gehäuse: Muss nicht stylisch sein, sondern bequem (innen sowie außen z.b. Front USB 3.0 usw)
SSD: 256gb (nicht dringend notwendig, falls es mein Budget sprengt - 128gb SSD bereits vorhanden)

*Was ich bereits habe:*
Festplatten und Optische Laufwerke

Es kann auch gerne ein Komplett-System sein, ich blick da sowieso nicht richtig durch.
Am besten dann ohne Windows und mir egal, ob ich ihn selbst zusammenbauen muss oder nicht.

Bin auf folgende kompletten Systeme gestoßen (bei Amazon bisschen rumgestöbert...), die preislich für mich interessant sind. Taugen die auch was oder geht es noch billiger für die gleiche Leistung? Testweiße habe ich mal bei verschiedenen Händlern die einzelnen Komponenten in den Warenkorb gelegt und muss sagen, dass ich meistens nach der Grafikkarte, Mainboard, Prozessor und Ram schon übern Preis bin...

- http://www.amazon.de/Ankermann-PC-W...UTF8&qid=1429125094&sr=8-2&keywords=i7+970gtx
- Ultra i7 Gaming-PC Computer i7 4790 4x4.0 GHz - GeForce: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

PS.: Ich weiß dass ich mit diesem Budget nicht das beste bekommen kann, deshalb will ich versuchen eben das maximale rauszuholen. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir bisschen Helfen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2015)

Guckst du mal hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9341473-gaming-pc-800a.html

und dann nimmst du einfach als Grafikkarte ne GTX 970 und als CPU den Tipp mit dem Xeon, der ist wie ein core i7, aber günstiger. Als Board kannst du auch das etwas bessere ASRock H97 Pro4 nehmen, oder ein Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3. Und wenn es sein muss  halt 16GB RAM, da gibt es auch das Ballistix Sport als 2x8GB-Kit für ca 125€. Ne SSD ist bei meinem Tipp nicht dabei, aber die hast du ja schon,   

Da solltest du dann mit 1000€ gut auskommen. Und zB beim Gehäuse kann man natürlich auch was suchen, was einem selber gut gefällt. Falls dir das "buntere" bei den Amazon-Links gefällt, dann vlt auch das hier Sharkoon BD28 rot mit Sichtfenster  oder AeroCool Strike-X One Army Edition (EN52155)   oder Raidmax Cobra Z rot  oder AeroCool X-Warrior Red Devil Edition (EN56687)


----------



## EvilPotato (16. April 2015)

Ok habe mir mal die Hardware bei Amazon rausgesucht und folgendes im Warenkorb.

*Gehäuse*: Itek Case Invader = *39,99€*
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 M.ATX S.1150 = *81,83€*
*Grafikkarte*: GTX 970 Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD  = *376,19€*
*RAM*: Crucial Ballistix Sport XT KIT RAM D3 1600 8GB, C9, 2x4GB, 1.5V = *67,50€*
*Prozessor*: Intel Ci7 Box CPU 1150 i7-4790K, 4.00GHz = *356,39€
Netzteil*: be quiet! System Power 7 500W = *65,46€*

Preis insgesamt: *987,36€*

*Meine Frage: Passen diese Teile alle zusammen? Was bedeutet M.ATX (micro ATX) beim Mainboard?*

Außerdem frage ich mich noch was ich alles an Zubehör brauche:
- Lüfter?
- Sonstiges (sind die ganzen Kabel für die Hardware vorhanden?)

Geht das preislich in Ordnung?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2015)

Amazon ist da im Schnitt immer recht teuer. Ich würde das eher bei zB mindfactory oder hardwareversand bestellen, siehe die Links in dem Thread, den ich postete. Oder musst du aus Italien bestellen (du hast da Amazon.it-links stehen) ? Eine GTX 970 mit gutem Kühler bekommt man nämlich an sich auch ab 330-340€. zB EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2972) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse: da musst du halt schauen, ob es alles nötige bietet. In D gibt es das nicht mehr. Das hat als Größe mATX, da passen also maximal mATX-Mainboards rein (so eines hast du auch ausgesucht), aber es kann sein, dass es bei Grafikkarten mit der Länge nicht hinkommt, da also unbedingt schauen, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein darf. Die Gigabyte GTX 970 ist zB etwas über 31cm lang, das ist ziemlich viel.

Bei der CPU isses halt so: der i7-4790K ist in Spielen - auch wenn du den übertaktest - nicht schneller als der Xeon E3-1231v3, daher macht es wenig Sinn, den teuren i7 zu nehmen. Denn der Xeon kostet fast 100€ weniger.  und falls du den 4790K nehmen willst, weil man den noch übertakten kann, dann musst du wiederum ein Mainboard zum Übertakten nehmen - das wäre dann eines mit Z97-Chipsatz (steht im Namen mit drin), und dann besser eines für mindestens 120€

Kabel sind beim Board dabei, aber vlt. mal bei Gigabyte das Handbuch runterladen, ob es nur 2 oder mehr sind. Wenn es nur 2 sind, du aber ne SSD + DVD UND noch eine Festplatte hast, brauchst du noch ein drittes SATA-Kabel.

Lüfter: in einem Gehäuse sollten 2 Stück drin sein, einer vorne unten, einer hinten mitte/oben. Da musst du mal schauen, wie viele schon dabei sind bei dem iTek


----------



## EvilPotato (16. April 2015)

Ok nur noch eine letzte Frage zu der Grafikkarte: *Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
*
Mich irritieren ein bisschen die Angaben was das Netzteil für Watt bracht

Ich habe bisschen rum gelesen und jeder behauptet etwas anderes!
Einige Tests sagen, dass man mit 350W ohne Probleme auskommt, andere wiederum meinen, dass man mindestens 550W braucht, manche schreiben sogar, dass die Grafikkarte maximal 135W braucht, da sie so energiesparend ist.

Was stimmt jetzt??

Würde das oben genannte Netzteil jetzt ausreichen oder nicht? (be quiet! System Power 7 500W )


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2015)

Der gesamte PC wird maximal um die 350W ziehen. Da die Watt bei einem Netzteil aber auf mehrere Leitungen verteilt sind, von denen die eine sich nicht einfach was von der anderen "leihen" kann, setzt man idR 100W drauf bei dem, was das Netzteil an Nennleistung haben sollte. Und gute Markennetzteile sind mit 450-500W wiederum so gut wie viele "no Name" mit 600W, daher steht da oft "600W empfohlen", obwohl ein Markenmodell mit 450W schon reicht. Das Be Quiet 7 reicht in jedem Falle aus, das ist gut und leistet die 500W auch wirklich, nicht so wie manche nonames, die nur in der Theorie ganz kurz 500W schaffen, aber bei Dauerlast von mehr als 400W schon abschalten..


----------



## EvilPotato (17. April 2015)

Ok vielen Dank! 
Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------

